# A little info on British Shorthairs please!



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya,

3 years ago, I lost my 11 month old Black smoke BSH boy to FIP, I was totally gutted and still miss him a lot. I have gotten cats since, but never had the guts to get another bsh incase he wasn't anything like "bags". I currently have a bengal/mau cross, a ragdoll and a moggy...and a bouncy lab... so I hope that the bsh breed is not phased by much!

My hubby for my birthday, said I could have another kitten if I liked, and I really fancied another bsh. I have read mixed reviews of them, that they are aloof and not particularly wanting of attention. Meowbags was never like this and used to follow me around all the time and purred about 23 hours a day!.

So, before I jump in head first, I would like some people's experience with bsh's if they would be so kind as to share! 

Many thanks!

Anna


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't actually own one myself, but they do have the reputation of being "stand-offish". My friend has a chocolate British and he's very friendly, but I do find myself wondering whether, because chocolate is still a fairly new colour in British that the cats carrying chocolate have also inherited the personality of the breed(s) used to bring the colour in???


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have 2 british that i bred myself, and although i love mine to bits they are definatly not friendly squishy lap cats like the majority of breeders will tell you.

the majority are standoffish, haughty and like to look down their nose at you from the windowsill, and detest having picky-uppies.
which isnt good because Toby is like a giant teddy bear and just `needs` squeezing.

they will come over for a tickle when it suits them and thats even though they have been bought up with other cats.

they are definatly more like a moggy in temperament. i prefer my ragdolls for temperament and british for looks.

eileen is probly right about the background of the cats determining the temperament, i have a ragdoll from siamese lines and you sure know about it!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

I have 2 BSH and they're not lap cats as such but they absolutely LOVE to be around us and near us.

The male, George (cream bsh), follows us around the house and always settles down near us. In fact we call him dog-cat because he's always following us (he even brings us his ball to throw for him!). He hates being physically held (has done since we got him at 18 weeks but I think this is an individual trait with him as he goes into a frenzy when someone tries to restrain him or hold him), but loves been stroked, tickled and cuddling up next to us on the sofa or floor.

The female, Maisy (blue-cream bsh) is an absolute sweetheart. She often comes and sits on me in bed in the morning, sleeps next to my pillow many nights, loves being cuddled and is easy to pick up and hold. She sometimes sits on my lap when I'm working at the computer and purrs like a little generator!

They are definitely independent and it is all on their terms but they both like to be with us so I wouldn't describe my two as stand-offish. When they're out in the garden George has to keep running in every 20 mins or so to squeek at us (he can't manage a proper meow!) and tell us all about it, then he rushes back out again!


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to be a BSH breeder -my last boy died at home of old age at 17
they were never considered to be long lived -12 used to be a good age but things may have changed since then 
they are also prone to PolyCystic Kidney disease so make sure the breeder has tested her stock.
yep they can be stand offish -very stubborn and a bit of a bully in a nice way :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The Pkd is a very important point if you are buying British or Persian/Exotic cats, as it was very prevalent in those breeds, although breeders are working hard testing and neutering to eradicate it.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

My friend has a British Blue and he is very stand offish, looks down his nose at you etc but on the odd occasion he will brush past your leg which is his 'yes you can stroke me once' signal which is a shame because he is also a big teddy bear of a cat that i would love to pick up and give a good squeeze, hehee 

My boss has just moved in with her fiance and he had an indoor BSH .. until she said it was cruel to keep it locked up .. yes a couple of months later and she has just had three kittens from a black mogy down the road :bash:

I've given the lecture but i am half tempted to have one :blush:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I have been speaking with a breeder in South Cumbria who breeds blues/colourpoints/chocolates and cinnamons. She has all her stock tested against PKD and Leukaemia and they are all clear.

She seems very nice, and her animals look nice too. Might be going to have a look at some kittens soon, but they won't be ready until end of November. 

None of my cats are lap cats in the slightest sadly, but they are all pretty affectionate. The ragdoll loves to be brushed and tickled, but not picked up, the bengal loves you to play games with him and loves all attention but only when he wants it. The moggy only really likes my husband, and will occasionally sit on him when its really quiet.

I think I can stand another cat like that...but I wouldn't want one who didn't want any attention at all! Hopefully these won't be like that!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My friend in Edinburgh bred British Cats for years, but I think he's given them up now and is concentrating on Somalis, Burmese and Asians now. Shame because you would have got a good cat from him!

Now I'm wondering who the breeder is you're going to see?


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to breed british quite a few years ago now and I found them to vary hugely in character. In one litter you would get a few that really didnt want much to do with you, most would be usual playful kittens, loving a fuss but not really keen on being picked up but their were a fair few that were complete 'lovebugs' and would love nothing more then being carried around like a baby and were always upside down on my knee purring away. I don't know if it was just coincidence but I found the silvers to be a bit scatty, the selfs/bicolurs were more standoffish and the colourpoints were the cuddlies :2thumb:

Good Luck with your new edition, they are adorable babies.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would guess that was because of their genetic inheritance. I believe colourpoint British came from colourpoint persians, but the himalayan gene was no doubt introduced by breeding with Siamese and there's nothing more 'people oriented' than a Siamese imao.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pkd is in ragdolls too.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh? I wasn't aware of it being a problem in Raggies?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, outcrossing was done to bring in the new colours ( tort/red/tabby and to get the chocs and lilacs back )

siamese, persians and something else that totally escapes my sieve brain was used.

hcm is getting popular too...........


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's in quite a few other breeds, including moggies, but as far as I'm aware it was prevalent in British and Persians, rather than being found occasionally in some other breeds.

A lot of Maine ***** have had HCM.

In Somalis we have PKDef, but we're gradually eliminating it.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone. We decided to go and have a look at a litter from a breeder in Cumbria and we are pleased to announce that we have booked a lovely blue male kitten (carrying fawn). He will be ready at the end of November. Thanks Eileen for your help, malcolm and christine are lovely!

Here is Noah at 7 weeks old


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No problem! :2thumb:

He looks gorgeous - very promising! :flrt:

Now you'll have to keep us updated with his development.


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

awww bless - he's lovely :flrt:


----------

